# Patio Roof - Palram Products: Suntop/Palruf



## Regor (Jul 29, 2008)

Anyone used any of the Palram Products - Suntop/Palruf, the 12' x 2' corrugated panels for their roof?
I've seen them used a lot for patios.

The question is - they (Palram) suggest using what they call Horizontal closures. They are plastic or foam, and would go under the panels as fastener supports.

I will be using "Purlins" as supports, running horizontal, located every 24" vertically.

I have heard the plastic/foam closures are not needed, but of course the manufacturer "recommends" them.

Here's the link to their instructions:

http://www.palramamericas.com/docs/upload/Palruf_Installation_Guide.pdf

Anyone?
Thx


----------



## Regor (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow, no-one here has ever installed or used any corrugated PVC panels ?


----------

